# AFAW 13' Surf



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have strted building my AFAW 13' Surf. So far I have completed the butt section and will be working on the tip section guides this week. I did a hand tooled real cork split grip and fore grip, X flocked shrink between the butt grip and reel seat grip. I got kinda fancy with the tooling on this one..I think it looks really good. I used Fuji Lowrider SiC black frame guides and the rod is whipped in cobalt blue wraps with metallic lavendar tipping. I am going to do a "marbleized" butt decoration with some metallic purple and lavendar ghost flames accented with metallic silver. I got the color scheme from a custom chopper I saw the other day..Thing was SWEET. I will have some pics up with this thread tomorrow...I have another cork handle to do on another rod and will photo document that process for those who may want to try this.


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Sounds Sweeeet!!

Really looking forward to those pix. How do you do the flames???


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Finfan said:


> Sounds Sweeeet!!
> 
> Really looking forward to those pix. How do you do the flames???


By mixing resin with color pigments..I'll do some pics when I get back to the shop...Its too hard to explain.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Which pigments are you going to use? I was thinking about ordering the Tap Plastics pigments. They are supposedly special made for tinting epoxy. If you're going to use those, I'd be curious what your experience with them is like.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had good test results with testors model paints..Just let the paint settle in the jar and pour off most of the clear laquer that floats to the top..you will be left with mostly pigment in the bottom.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Which pigments are you going to use? I was thinking about ordering the Tap Plastics pigments. They are supposedly special made for tinting epoxy. If you're going to use those, I'd be curious what your experience with them is like.


I used the tap plastics and they are wasy to work with righ out of the jar. They don't have a huge selection of colors, testors offers more of a variety in that regard. And Barty is right if using testors pour off the solvent and use the thicker pigment that is left behind. 

Mix up your finish epoxy as normal and then with a toothpick (the taps is quite thick) dip the toothpick into the jar of paint and get a decent gob on the toothpick, use the stirring stick to wipe the paint off the toothpick into the epoxy mix and stir. You can combine colors of pigments to get different shades.

Mix up enopugh epoxy and then pour smaller amounts into different cups. Each one can be mixed with different color pigments.

Experiment on a srap blank, it really is quite easy.
I lay down a base coat maybe black with a small finish brush- then use a toothpick and a light touch to swirl in different colors for the marbelizing effect.

The library section at rodbuilders.org has an article on marbelizing, worth a look.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've read the RodBuilding article, but I was more curious about the usability of the Tap Plastics versus the Testors. The Tap stuff isn't overly expensive, but it is more than the testors stuff. The next rod or two that I build I'm going to experiment with it a bit. I want to try to marbleize a holographic wrap. If it turns out like I think it will, it should be pretty cool.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

basstardo said:


> If it turns out like I think it will, it should be pretty cool.



IF and THINK are variables..PRACTICE on something first so you KNOW before you go


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

barty b said:


> IF and THINK are variables..PRACTICE on something first so you KNOW before you go


I certainly agree. That's why I have a load of cheapo blanks to play around with.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I certainly agree. That's why I have a load of cheapo blanks to play around with.


Yep I picked up a couple of $10 mudhole specials. Didn't bother me a bit when they showed up at the door and one of the tips had pierced thru the packaging material. Great for practice wraps and trying different finish techniques on.

I haven't tried the testors yet, but in a Ken Preston video he used testors for painting an entire blank and it looked pretty good. He did add a product called tints all to the epoxy mix as well.

Tints all should be available at home depot or the paint dept. of any major chain.

Another advantage to testors, along with the price, is a wider selection of colors.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I talked the man at Home Depot to sell me some of their wet pigments they use in their paint mixing machine. They work fine when mixed with epoxy,,,and they were cheap, but I had to furnish my own plastic pop bottles for him to put them in,,, dry pigments are another beast ,,, i have use the composite store's pigments,they have four or five strong color pigments,,,, and if you really want "cheap", I use "lamp Black" sold as concrete motar pigments at hardware stores ,, a few dollars will buy you a life time supply,,,if you can find a pottery supply house ,,, TiO2 is great white pigment, which most colored pigments need with with them or below them to show off their colors,, I like to use a the colored epoxy on top of a white base coat,,, it gives the finished product more depth,,, now mixing dry pigments can be a bugger sometimes, here is a tip,, use a small SS mesh tea strainer to mix with the pigments with using a small brush to force thru the mesh at least three times,,, and let it sit atleast 24 hrs before mixing with the hardner to remove the suspented air bubbles,,, post us some pic Barty as you work along,,,,,,


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I wondered about Tints all...I am on my way over to Steves now...I'll have some pics of the progress later this afternooon


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Here are some pics of the AFAW as it stands. The first pic of the unshaped cork is not the AFAW, Its another butt I am starting, but you get the Idea. The butt section on the AFAW is done (except the ghost flame) and the guide wraps in the last pic have not been coated yet


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks nice! The cork is a nice touch, but I'm not a huge fan of cork on my surf rods. What kind of rod lathe do you have?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Icouldn't tell you the make of the lathe..It's at my buddies Vaccum cleaner shop.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice! BartyB, are you going to be fishing this with a spinner? You have very eccentric taste in the cork grip shape...  

basstardo, the lathe looks to be a standard chuck AmTak or Pac Bay.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Nice! BartyB, are you going to be fishing this with a spinner? You have very eccentric taste in the cork grip shape...


No, Conventional...I didn't reverse the stripper guide. As for the cork..I have recieved some "feedback" on the style..I just wanted it to be one of a kind..I hate "stock" looking custom stuff. As for weather or not it will hold up..we'll see. if it doesn't There is enough room to reshape it to a more "boring" but functional shape.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, nothing wrong with "one of a kind"  A custom rod isn't to make your buddies happy, it's to make _you _happy!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, This is my first build..well second if ya count the kingfish fighting rod I rebuilt,But that was just black wrap and guides only..This is the first FULL build from blank up.


----------

